# When does the puppy hair change?



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

The groomer mentioned something today about liking to wait for the adult hair to come in before trying anything fancy. When does this happen? What is the difference in feeling, texture, etc.? Is it easier to make pom-poms and stuff with the adult hair?

And what is a corded poodle? Do they grow like that or are they groomed that way?

Thanks 
Sophie's Mommy


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

sophiebonita said:


> The groomer mentioned something today about liking to wait for the adult hair to come in before trying anything fancy. When does this happen? What is the difference in feeling, texture, etc.? Is it easier to make pom-poms and stuff with the adult hair?
> 
> And what is a corded poodle? Do they grow like that or are they groomed that way?
> 
> ...


Adult hair comes on at different times for different dogs. Henry went through his coat change at close to a year. Some start to matt really easy around that time some dont. Puppy fur is really soft and whispy. And believe me you might find yourself completely in love with it. I told myself when I got henry I would shave it all off as soon as I could. Then I fell in love with it so much he only got shaved when he started showing signs of his coat change and his fur was almost touching the ground it was so long XD. 

Esme was clipped into a kennel clip at 4 months. You can still style it its just puppy fur tends to be a bit more whispy so you wont get the puff you usually get with an adult coat. and pom poms are deffinetly easier wht adult fur as adult fur will stand straight. puppy fur is softer and droops a bit more.

I dont know much about corded fur. Ive seen some dogs with it on here but I dont know much,


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

As Camille said its different for different dogs. Standards usually don't start until around a year, mini's a couple months sooner (Trev started around 7-8 months I think), and toys even sooner than that, I've heard around 6-7 months. I'm eager to see when Raven starts. 

A good puppy coat shouldn't be wispy, btw. My puppy's is thick and fairly curly with decent texture. Yes it's softer than adult coat, but if it has nice texture now it will have great texture when it changes. If it is wispy than either it's a bit thin OR it has been damaged. My pup has a few spots like that, but it's from playing with Trev.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Cording is turning the coat into pretty dreadlocks, since that is the natural coat tendency. I have not tried it yet, but I hear it is harder to maintain than it looks.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I loooove my fluffy girl her hair is GORGEOUS!! I'll miss it .... But wait, then all the fun things I can do with it... ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Depending on what creative things you want, you should be able to groom your puppy fancy... sort of. Pompoms aren't a problem
Other people answered the rest, but more about corded poodles.
I wanted to grow Sawyer's hair into cords so I did a bit of research. Basically you just don't brush it and it will slowly cord. puppy hair won't work on it since it isn't as curly, and too soft, but once the adult coat comes in you just let it grow. 
It takes around a year for the cords to fully form, and can take up to another for them to actually look good. During this time people will glare at you for "neglecting" your dog.
Once they're corded, ANY time they get wet, you have to let it completely dry. use a gentle dryer and a lot of towels.
You have to be really careful when cording the legs, as twigs and stuff will get stuck in, and you can't just brush it out.
Basically it's daily care with no exceptions for the first year, after that it's pretty easy to maintain... but you can't miss a single day separating the matts at first
Oh! Also, Sawyer is 15 months, and still isn't done his coat change. his belly/sides are still all baby fur, and down his legs too


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I guess I have a bit of a wait until we can do snazzy hair dos!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Aroseshook said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I guess I have a bit of a wait until we can do snazzy hair dos!


I'm going to attempt a Miami-type style my next groom... Baby hair regardless!! I'll post a pic


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

